# Anyone use Bailey's Outshine?



## Spyda (4 March 2008)

Was thinking of using this instead of Instant Linseed for coat conditioning for the coming season. Is it any good?


----------



## _jetset_ (4 March 2008)

Both of my girls are on it and so far I am very impressed


----------



## suzysparkle (4 March 2008)

Yes it's fantastic stuff. Every Horse I've known go on it has noticeably improved in terms of coat condition.


----------



## pairciban (4 March 2008)

love it oh and my ned does too!


----------



## Governor (4 March 2008)

Its expensive for what it is IMHO.

I think Gov is looking just as good on Mollichaff Showshine as he was on Outshine. But thats partly my cheapskate/student minded ways - I spend most of my money on whatever cubes he's scoffing his way through!


----------



## Bozzy (4 March 2008)

I won some baileys vouchers and got a bag, otherwise I definitely wouldn't have bought it. Have to admit his coat is looking better already, he's not even been on it 2 weeks! Doubt I'll stick to it when it's gone though, budget doesn't stretch that far!


----------



## Britestar (4 March 2008)

Get a similar result with Full fat soya meal (only heaps cheaper). Was recommended to me by a nutritionalist friend for my horse who is fussy and skinny. Feed up to 500g. My lad looking much better, filling out and shiny coat


----------



## shadowboy (4 March 2008)

I use it and it really helped- its not cheep though- but with its results im not too bothered as little else worked.


----------



## zelli (4 March 2008)

I think this feed is amazing! yes it is expensive, however the length of time a sack lasts is pretty impressive (i usually only get through one and a halfish through the whole winter! and thats when hes on double dose for weight maintenance as well) and actually, comparing to some oils, doesnt work out that much more expensive in my opinion!


----------



## _jetset_ (4 March 2008)

I used it because one of my mares is a very fussy eater... she will not eat Alfa Oil (but will munch happily on Alfa A) and will not touch her feed if any oil is added 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I was a little dubious whether she would eat the outshine, but she has never even noticed it has been added!


----------



## princesskelly (4 March 2008)

Was thinking about putting my mare on outshine.How much would i need to feed a 14.2?


----------



## _jetset_ (5 March 2008)

The best thing to do is phone Baileys because it depends what you want it for as to how much you will feed. Both my horses are over 16.2hh and bth on different amounts.


----------



## sillygillyhorse (5 March 2008)

One of mine had dropped some condition so bought a bag of outshine.  worked a treat and he bulked up well and really did shine.  feelings were though that it was an expensive way of feeding oil.  the one bag did the job so no longer on it as maintaining condition now without it.


----------



## Taboo1968 (5 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Get a similar result with Full fat soya meal (only heaps cheaper). Was recommended to me by a nutritionalist friend for my horse who is fussy and skinny. Feed up to 500g. My lad looking much better, filling out and shiny coat 

[/ QUOTE ]

I've used Outshine in the past and can honestly say Full Fat Soya Meal does exactly the same and is a dam sight cheaper!


----------



## Spyda (5 March 2008)

It'd be for my yearling so I'm cautious about adding something like high protein soya meal to an already balanced stud pellet diet.  

Must admit, I'd like to give the Bailey's Outshine a try but the price of £30+ is daunting.  I would only be adding a mug-full per day to her diet so a 20KG sack should last 3 months, but I still want to be sure the benefits were going to be worth it.  

Maybe just whilst she's moulting into her summer coat, then?


----------



## PaddyMonty (5 March 2008)

I have used it on 3 horses now.  All 3 have previously been on various oils prior to using outshine.  All 3 looked better on outshine than straight oils.
Otto's owner put him on it (at my recommedation) as he was underweight and dull.  Within a few weeks he looked a million times better.  When the bag ran out she decided to just go the staright oil route.  Changed her mind after 6 weeks.  Her words "he just doesn't look anywhere near as good"
I use it for condition and energy.


----------



## dingle12 (5 March 2008)

Full Fat Soya Meal where do you get that from?


----------



## Britestar (5 March 2008)

I get it from local farm supply store. They sell cattle/sheep/horse food etc. I live in north Scotland so don't know where you'd get it 'doon south'.


----------



## kerilli (6 March 2008)

i use outshine and really rate it. very palatable too, unlike some high-oil feeds.


----------



## KatB (6 March 2008)

My horse absolutely adored the spearmint outshine, and it did help put condition on him the end of last winter. I now feed Baileys Endurance mix which has it included, and he does look fab, but dont know if that is down to the outshine or his topspec!! It is very expensive considering it isnt even a balancer, but does seem to add condition and shine.


----------



## vickers22 (6 March 2008)

fabulous stuff but very expensive, although i needed to feed 3 cups a day. For a smaller horse (zak is 16hh) it would be cheaper, the bag does last a long time (well....about a month!!) The spearmint one is looovely. Gets them shining like a penny-this is Zak last year;







And this is him this year;

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

Although he could do with more weight-it seemed to put it on up to a point and then no more. But he is a typical tb!


----------



## LEC (6 March 2008)

It did nothing for my horse and cost me a fortune. I have had much better results on Alfa A oil.


----------

